# odd jobs - Melbourne Vs Sydney



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,

I have planned to move in mid of September, just need some info regarding odd jobs to cover my expenses until I find a job related to my profession.

Any comments on the odd jobs market for Melbourne and Sydney ? And what kind of work is easy to find? Which is the highest paying?

Any information related is welcomed...


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

F1-CUF said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have planned to move in mid of September, just need some info regarding odd jobs to cover my expenses until I find a job related to my profession.
> 
> ...




Check this sites mate :SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

Australian JobSearch - Australia's largest free online jobs board

GOOD LUCK


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks,

I have already this on my list, have applied to few jobs using these. 


Title of this thread was "Odd Jobs", rest are easy to search.

Thanks anyways


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

I know odd jobs are not posted to clear any misconception ;-)


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

F1-CUF said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I have already this on my list, have applied to few jobs using these.
> 
> ...




Then why don’t you check gumtree for odd jobs


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the odd job most new people get to just get a bit of cash is working in the supermarkets stocking shelves and such things. But lots of casual jobs in restaurants and cafes available to. Just have to walk around and do some asking.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

When do u plan to leave for melbourne?


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

F1-CUF said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have planned to move in mid of September, just need some info regarding odd jobs to cover my expenses until I find a job related to my profession.
> 
> ...


It's probably very slightly better in Melbourne than Sydney, but far more important is the area - upmarket, expensive areas usually have a lot more basic jobs available as the residents of the area have good jobs and don't need the basic jobs as much. The minimum wage for a casual is around $20/hr. The best way to find such jobs is to present in person with a copy of your resume to local businesses/shops and ask them if they have anything available. Also cleaning, handyman and ironing services are usually very much in demand in expensive areas, you can put up an ad for your services at your local supermarket notice board. If you want to do this you will need to set up a business, obtain an ABN and usually charge GST - this is not as difficult as it sounds. Best wishes.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

@uroojs:
After 2nd week of September, which ever date suits me best. 
Waiting for a pending task to complete. 



@abhijeet:
Thanks for the details. About the ABN, do we still need this after having the TFN. 
Have planned to find accommodation in or nearest to CBD.


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

F1-CUF said:


> @uroojs:
> After 2nd week of September, which ever date suits me best.
> Waiting for a pending task to complete.
> 
> ...


You only need an ABN if you are setting up a business, eg an ironing business. If you are an employee of a company you do not need one. Depending on your visa you may have restrictions on starting a business.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Well I did read about what one can do on a PR Visa, there are no restrictions on any of these....

I could only find that, one cannot work in defense related jobs. I think government jobs are also not for PR holders but not sure.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

form what i have seen, it takes a month for you to get interview calls, you have to meet a dozen consultants, some one or the other arranges for an interview, once you get the hang of it, trust me, you will have a job in hand soon . as for doing odd jobs, gumtree is your answer. there are voluntary jobs also where you do not get paid but you do get a work experience reference which is big thing here.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Anj for the motivation, I have started applying to very few but selected jobs from here. Hope this turns out well.


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> thanks Anj for the motivation, I have started applying to very few but selected jobs from here. Hope this turns out well.




Best of Luck F1-CUF !!!!

Be prepared for the worst and take things as they come ... and things will move on smoothly.


First few months would be hard... may be frustrating ... if u dont get the job right away... but one has to keep himself motivated...... thats y i said be prepared for the worst.

Things will be fine within months IA !


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks uroojs, I hope the same.

Any new updates about your application status?


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

F1-CUF said:


> Thanks uroojs, I hope the same.
> 
> Any new updates about your application status?


My medicals are showing "Referred" status since July 16th, 2011... means DIAC is even working on Saturday's !!


I'm just waiting


----------



## Destination_Melbourne (Sep 9, 2013)

hi F1-CUF,

so how was your experience with odd jobs? your comments might help alot of people to understand how to cover the initial expenses...

regards,



F1-CUF said:


> thanks Anj for the motivation, I have started applying to very few but selected jobs from here. Hope this turns out well.


----------

